# Shoshone run on New New Years Day 2012!



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Haha, its still early for this post Peter. Hope your planning on bumping this a great many times. That said, if I'm around, I'm In.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

ski_kayak365 said:


> Haha, its still early for this post Peter. Hope your planning on bumping this a great many times. That said, if I'm around, I'm In.


I think you are right! So here we go.... bump!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Well this will be my 2nd year to miss since I'm in Arkansas. I didn't miss a new years day paddle though! It rained and was 70 deg on the good ole Cossatot!


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm aiming to be there Peter, though likely coming from the west this time. And I'd love to not have ice forming on me 10 minutes after getting in the water!

John


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

we are planning on being up there too. i cant think of a better way to bring on the new year.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damn peter, you are motivated. hopefully you guys get out a couple days between now..


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

are those bad-ass duckyiers going to be there this year?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank god for dry suits! Best purchase EVER. I'll be there if I am in Co and I think I will be. 3 years in a row, baby!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Could this be done in a Mini-Max? Enough water for it?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds good everyone! I am looking forward to it. 

I do hope to paddle a few times between now and then. Kinda cold today at 3 degrees but I did see they are releasing on Bailey & Foxton right now.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

BoilermakerU said:


> Could this be done in a Mini-Max? Enough water for it?


Sure, I think that would go. Although every year someone talks about bringing a raft and I have yet to see one on NYD. Maybe you can change that for me. But so far it's just kayakers with the frozen brown claw...


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

peterholcombe said:


> ... Although every year someone talks about bringing a raft and I have yet to see one on NYD. ...


Because it's friggin' COLD on NYD! LOL


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I'm in, but only because i was told there will be a snow ramp!!!!
.... and it'll get my January paddle day over with.

Mostly the ramp though.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Agreed, thank goodness for drysuits! I got '09 and '10, but last year was too cold!

I'm 50/50 for '12...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> just kayakers with the frozen brown claw...


 Ha!



> I'm in, but only because i was told there will be a snow ramp!!!!


The ramp has been MIA the last 2 years - this must change.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

i want experience this infamous snow ramp.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I think we should build a kicker on the boat ramp and another launching into the river, The Shoshone Terrain Park.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

I think a kicker would be great! Got a Dutch exchange student (who happens to be on the Dutch Natl. Wildwater Team), we're bringing him and maybe my wife in her duckie if I can find a drysuit for her.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm in for all. ramp, tunnel, kicker to the riverm need a high wall to make the corner of the 1st ramp to 2nd.....I believe that kicker was there in the 10 photo's(really crappy though, more concrete than snow), 09 for sure it was.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

we ran a couple laps yesterday. there was enough snow on the ramp to slide from the top and spin in time to get on the second part of the ramp to shoot downinto the river.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there tomorrow, Maybe I'll bring a shovel???


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*I'm in*

I'll see you guys there on New Year's Day!
-Sean


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

not enough snow for a kicker yet.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

We paddled Shoshone yesterday. Minimal snow and ice, 27 degrees and big smiles on all involved. It was a NYD training run..... 



AQS said:


> I'll see you guys there on New Year's Day!
> -Sean


Yea, I look forward to our annual paddle. 
Maybe sometime we can paddle in the summer.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

The problem is that being under the highway, not much snow falls there. Down on the lower ramp its ok, either getting direct snow, or from the plows shoving it over. We just need to bring a couple trucks w/ open beds or trailers and layer it down!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

You do not need a dry suit. I am plan on wearing insulated overalls made of canvas and cotton and good old rubber boots. The water freezes to what ever your wearing anyway.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Not long now till our NYD paddle.

Here is a video Scott Winkleman put together from our run on Shoshone in December. 

Shoshone in December on Vimeo


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

What's the kicker situation looking like?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

ednaout said:


> What's the kicker situation looking like?


This might not be what you meant but the kicker is it looks to be almost 40 on NYD. It's gonna be hot compared to last year.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

what class is shoshone at these levels? Just got a new boat would be cool to use it NYD.. im used to my playboat and just picked up a dagger mamba today and have no idea how i will perform in it


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

kmitchell~
Shoshone is a pretty mellow and very short run. I would call it a III....the icy, cold water definitely adds to the difficult and consequences, but there are rarely swims and always a ton of very safe and capable boaters. It's one of those runs you can make as easy or hard as you want, by taking different lines. I wouldn't want to swim in that cold water though - is your roll solid? That being said.......
40 DEGREES, PETER?!?!?!?!?! Might need to try to play boat down this year instead of bee-lining for the take out! 

Peter/Boulder~What's the carpool situation? Have we gotten to that yet?

Beth


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

My roll is solid in my playboat.. and I have pool sessioned a few creekers and rolls in those were super easy so I assume the mamba won't be difficult .. I think I will br able to get in 1 pool sess before NYD to make sure I'm cool... I think I'm in for my first NYD run.. I live in wheat ridge.. I would rather pitch on gas than drive


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Kmitchell,
I imagine a carpool situation thread will start up here soon...or just add on to this. I know at least one will coming from DENVER and I'm sure there are more.

I'll be out in Boulder the night before, so would like to hook up with someone from up there (Peter???). I don't have 4 wheel drive so would love to hop in with someone else. 

The high temp for GWS is still showing sunny and a balmy 39, for NYD, which is a freaking heat wave compared to the last 2 years. Pretty sure the car thermometer read 7, when I met up with Peter NYD morning, last year. 

See ya'll soon!

B


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be coming from Boulder. Beth I have saved you a seat, I might have a few more spots in my truck. I'll have to talk to a few reluctant NYD paddling friends that have expressed interest and see if they are in. 

If I have spots I could meet any Denver folks at the Morrison I-70 park and ride. 

Regardless, Who else is coming from the front range and would like to share gas/ride together?

I know in the past there is a group from GJ and other places so If anyone wants to share rides lets get that dialog going...


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

peter i could meet you at morrison i70 park n ride if i could grab one of those seats.. what time does everyone usually leave/arrive


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Everyone is meeting at the Grizzly Creek take out at 12 noon. We will then get dressed, run shuttle and get on the water ASAP. 

I should know about extra-seats in my ride in the next day or so. I've sent out an email to the interested parties. If I have space you are welcome. PM me with your email?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll be coming from the front range, but I'm thinking of paddling at an earlier time. I want to try to get back to see some of the bronco game and not hit ski traffic either. I"ll have a few extra seats as well.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Josh, 
we're leaving from the front range 7:30, for crying out loud, how much earlier do you want to leave? Is this some sort of optimistic "pre-new year's eve night" sober talk? 
Besides, pretty sure you always do 2 runs anyway, so you'll still be around for a noon run. PLUS, it's going to be around 40 degrees - which means you'll try to get 3 laps in, probably. Stop talking nonsense, see you NYday.

B


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Paddling earlier, not leaving earlier. gotta read......have you been drinking?? Ya, likely 2 runs, and leave by 1pm.

In response to other questions on shoshone. I was there two weeks ago, ice is built up on the shore and rocks. It was running about 700, bony for sure. Some play, not much, but take the playboat anyway. There is a new hazard in tombstone (if you haven't been there since high water), a new pin rock on the center Right channel.

The ramp was dry on both parts, since they haven't seen any snow and its in the 40's, unlikely we'll be doing much sledding in. But we did sled the takeout ramp a bunch, that worked great.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I read it right, I was just thinking if we all left at the same time - we would probably all put on at the same time - but I suppose if we leave at 7:30, we should be at the TO well before noon - if that's the case, I'll do any early run with you and then double dip with a noon'r. 
Still get get over the forecast. SWEET!


----------



## kellogic (May 19, 2009)

We are going to be there.


----------



## kellogic (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is Grady. I will be there with my dad and brothers. I have run Shoshone with some of you already. Will you do me a favor before Jan. 1? Please follow this link The Search: The... | Facebook and click like to vote for me in the Shred Ready contest. Thank you and see you on Jan. 1.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers to y'all.... I will be pretending here in MI on some flat water (insert brown claw smily)


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be in for a warm up run if we get there early... and also the main event at noon!


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.. im looking to score a ride up the hill to shoshone.. i live in wheat ridge/denver and will meet up with anyone anywhere.. i live off i70 near co mills mall


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

See you guys there. We're heading over for some Fruita bike riding tomorrow and then New Years Eve in Glenwood. A couple laps on Sunday sounds...refreshing.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright.. i have a truck and will be heading up from denver NYD. i can fit 3 or 4 people (need gas money) pm or email me if interested. [email protected]

also i dont know where i am going so would like a passenger that has been there. thanks


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

found a map .. know where im going


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

kmitchell said:


> Alright.. i have a truck and will be heading up from denver NYD. i can fit 3 or 4 people (need gas money) pm or email me if interested. [email protected]
> 
> also i dont know where i am going so would like a passenger that has been there. thanks


nevermind.. i got a ride


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds like a blast, thinkin of jumpin in ,im in denver and i have a van, i can fit 3-4 boats and a couple people. need gas cash and some gloves ! anybody else wanna go ???


----------



## Jeff Johnson (Aug 20, 2011)

Where's this Shoshone run? I'm in Wisconsin right now so couldn't be there but sounds fun!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Jeff Johnson said:


> Where's this Shoshone run? I'm in Wisconsin right now so couldn't be there but sounds fun!


We will have a blast tomorrow but it might not be worth your drive from Wisconsin. Here is the run on the AW site. 
American Whitewater - MemberMessage


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome day!! great paddling with everyone


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I had so such a good time lapping Sho with you folks, I don't even care there wasn't a kicker! 
New Year's Day Sho runs has been THE best way to start the new years 3 years running, for me. Amazing energy from people that just love being on the river to commence the new year....great times.

What was the final tally for today? Anyone know?
Seems like between 60-70 between the 2 or 3 groups. Wow.

Beth


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Pictures, anyone?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I've got a few on my Facebook wall here. 
Peter Holcombe | Facebook

I'm happy to be FB friends with anyone who paddles on NYD, Just send me a request and you can check them out.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who came out yesterday to Paddle on Shoshone and bring in 2012 in there boat. The best estimate was 70+ paddlers, But there was so many it was hard to count. It looked like from 11:30 to 3:30 there was a steady flow of boats down the run. 
I saw a couple of rafts and small cats and heard reports of Hobie on a SUP but it was dominated by kayaks. Everyone had a great time in the mild temps but still offered some icicles off helmet rims in typical New Years Day fashion.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

great day meeting everyone and paddling with them yesterday!! cant think of a better way to spend new years then with 70 other kayakers


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Best NYD paddle yet! Driving down the exit ramp and seeing so many kayaks in the parking lot was awesome! What a fun day. Cheers to an amazing 2012!

L.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Last year someone posted pictures of the New Years Day run. They were really fun to see...for all us far away paddlers.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Brenda~
Peter provided a link to his fb page that has pictures. He said he would "accept" anyone's "friendship" so they had access to them....Geez, will fb ever not make me feel like an idiot? 
Anyway, there are some good ones to check out! Scroll back on this thread to find that link.
Happy New Year, twenty twelve....doin' a snow dance...

Beth


----------

